# Too cold for ya



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Is anyone still going out? We went out today and saw some hens and got 2 roosters. That doesnt sound like much but where I'm from, thats a great day.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Now is a wonderful time to hunt roosters. I am over in Switzerland taking care of my sister, who was hit by a car, instead of chasing roosters in the snow. Missing all my favorite rooster time as I won't be back for several months.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Dak said:


> Now is a wonderful time to hunt roosters. I am over in Switzerland taking care of my sister, who was hit by a car, instead of chasing roosters in the snow. Missing all my favorite rooster time as I won't be back for several months.


I'm sure she's happy that you are writing on a forum you'd rather be hunting then with her, in her time of need.

LOL. J/K.

:beer:


----------



## upland420 (Dec 27, 2004)

Anyone who thinks hunting is *wonderful* when its 10 below zero outside needs some care of his own. :wink:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Hunting is very wonderfull when its -15 outside. nobody is out so we have basicly the whole are to ourselves.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I don't mind being out when it's cold. I throw dummies for Bill the Chessy everyday a few times. What I hate is when that wind is blowing. That's the spoiler for me. 
I'd rather see it ten below and calm than 20 above with a 20 MPH wind howling around and gusting.

Good luck and Happy Holidays,
Dan


----------



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

I don't mind the cold, you just make the best of it I guess. The lack of other hunters out makes it awesome.


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

No such thing as to cold. Just need to adapt. I will stay in my camper for three days at a time out southwest of Bismarck untill the first weekend in Jan. You have to watch out for the dogs though. The cold can be hard on them if you over work them. The days are shorter so you are not as long. There is nothing better then watching birds flush on a cold crisp day when there is nobody else fighiting for the same CRP. The coldest I have hunted is -29. My brother and I went out the last day of the season in the early 90's. The birds did not want to flush. Still shot 5.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

usmarine,

As I'm sure you know...there is often a huge difference between what you must do and what you'd rather do.
:lol:


----------



## CD (Oct 30, 2007)

hunting was good on saturday,  was cold but over all still had fun. birds are really bunched up and holding tight. Makes for some good dog work


----------

